# ABS Fuse Question



## Parademic (Jun 28, 2011)

Alright, so, as you all know I've had issues with my ABS system, and am currently working on finding a proportioning valve that will work with this car, to remove ABS. 

But for now, I'm just pulling fuses to avoid the headache. 

Here's my question, I'm trying to avoid the light on the dash, so after reading through the wiring diagram for my 2000 Jetta 2.Slow, it appears that there are 3.

ABS 5A in the fuse panel - puts the light on the dash
ABS 30A on top of the battery - puts the light on the dash
ABS Pump 30A on top of the battery - Does NOT put on the light

My question is this, do you think that this will disable the ABS? It's weird that it doesn't throw the light, but I'm hoping this is a temporary fix until I can find the right valve. 

Here's a picture of the PDF page


----------



## Parademic (Jun 28, 2011)

When you hit 20kms / h and the doors lock the ABS light comes on, but no 3 beep and flashing e-brake light. So that's definitely better than it was before. 

I'm still trying to find a pin our diagram for the connector for the ABS unit, but no luck so far. I'm going to try some things tomorrow if it's warmer.


----------



## Parademic (Jun 28, 2011)

Incase anyone is wondering, I talked to a head BMW tech today, and he says that pulling the ABS pump fuse will NOT cause your brakes to stop working, or work less. So this is a way to stop the blinking e-brake light temporarily. 

Now I'm on to the hunt for the cables to ground out to turn off the ABS light as well. I'll keep this thread updated!


----------

